# Who do you think??



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 1, 2002)

Who do you think would win in a battle between all the maia, vala and elves that STAYED in Aman against all of the other good people ever to live in M.E. That doesn't count the elves that returned to or came later to Valinor. And why??


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beleg Strongbow _
> *Who do you think would win in a battle between all the maia, vala and elves that STAYED in Aman against all of the other good people ever to live in M.E. That doesn't count the elves that returned to or came later to Valinor. And why?? *





I would say the vala.


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 1, 2002)

Ooh. . . a hard one. I would say the Valar would win - or at least come close to winning. Other than that - obviously the Maia because the Elves would only be good at killing other people, not the Arda Gods!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aroghel _
> *Ooh. . . a hard one. I would say the Valar would win - or at least come close to winning. Other than that - obviously the Maia because the Elves would only be good at killing other people, not the Arda Gods! *





Yeah i think the aura and power of the vala would get them over the line.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 2, 2002)

Probably the valar


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 2, 2002)

Valar no doubt!
But on the other hand, there are many more Maiar than there are Valar although they are less powerful.. But the scenario is impossible: no Elda could stand up to even the weakest Maia, not to mention a Vala like Oromë.

btw Beleg, do you always have to quote somebody else when you post?? You could just include their name in your post to show that you are speaking to them.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 2, 2002)

It would be kinda close between the Vala and the Maiar. But in the end I think that the Vala would.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *to even the weakest Maia, not to mention a Vala like Oromë.
> 
> btw Beleg, do you always have to quote somebody else when you post?? You could just include their name in your post to show that you are speaking to them. *






Sorry it is just a habit. I read that post then hit quote. That was how i first learnt how to post but i will try. Sorry


----------



## legolaslove3791 (Mar 14, 2002)

The Valar would win, obviously. The Eldar can kill, but would have very little chance against the Maia, and the Valar would crush the Maia brutally. Even if the Eldar, the Maia and all peoples of Middle Earth combined, the Valar would win. They are the gods that control NATURE. They could freeze the world over and flood the lands easily, so nothing else could survive, then chang it all back, if they felt like it.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legolaslove3791 _
> *The Valar would win, obviously. The Eldar can kill, but would have very little chance against the Maia, and the Valar would crush the Maia brutally. Even if the Eldar, the Maia and all peoples of Middle Earth combined, the Valar would win. They are the gods that control NATURE. They could freeze the world over and flood the lands easily, so nothing else could survive, then chang it all back, if they felt like it. *




Yes that is what I think.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 17, 2002)

No contest at all...the Valar would win. 

One Valar could take on a thousand Elves and Maias combined...and still not break a sweat.


----------

